# what fish to add



## horsemen (Jan 12, 2008)

120 gal tank

so far i have 
3 Yellow tail Blue Damsel 
1 Cleaner Wrasse 
3 Turbo/Astrea Snail
1 Serpent Starfish "banded"
3 Red Mushroom coral

about 20 pounds of live rock- "getting more every week till i get about 100 pounds"

50 pounds of fine crushed coral and 50 pounds of live sand



i have a 110 gal over the top filter 
and a 80 gal canister filter- no media in this filter just using it for water flow

and a t50 power head for water flow

my lights are 
2- aquarium plant lights
1 coral 50/50 light 
1 coral blue 3 light 
all are 48'' long 
i have the lights in a four bulb holder fixture the bulbs are plant - coral -coral - plant 



what other fish would go good in my tank 
and what other Coral would go with my lights.


----------



## hungry_for_blood (Feb 16, 2008)

why don't you get some anemone and some clowns. I find the clownfish/anemone relasionship to be vary entertaning and a great addition toany saltwater community tank. :twisted:


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

True, but you have to make sure the Damsels are not too gressive with the clown. They are very territorial.

And sometimes, a Clown never bonds with an anenome. Try asking your LFS is you can take a Clown with a bonded anenome.


----------



## hungry_for_blood (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree, my LFS always has clowns with there host anemone. It's good to make sure they already have the connection.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i got my clown to use his anemone by scaring him in to it. lol mean but it worked. i put the anemone close to the side then waited for the clown to swim in between them both and then i waved my hand by the tank thus forcing him to swim into it! ahhhh


----------

